# New Puppy getting snappy



## luchar (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi All,

Been reading the forum for days now and have finally plucked up the courage to post! 

We have had our 12 week old puppy for almost 3 weeks now and at first he was adorable, obviously displaying all the usual puppy behaviour, but loved attention and cuddles etc. 

In the last few days he has changed completely, he has become aggressive and the playful puppy biting has turned to growling and snapping, especially towards me! I struggle to be able to stroke him without him biting and when I distract or say a firm no he raises his lips, growls and bites me.

He has nipped my husband but listens to him when he says no, he has also nipped my son who is actually getting a bit scared now. 

I am probably doing something wrong and do feel very naive but any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Luchar,

Seems strange that he has suddenly changed temperament in such a dramatic way, has something changed in his environment or how he is being handled? Is your son playing/handling your pup carefully or could your pup be reacting out of fear?

What breed is your pup?

When you say snapping and growling, how severe is it? I've got an 11 week old and now he's settled in and become more confident, he is definately a lot more verbal and nippy, especially when we are playing with a toy, but this is part and partial of puppy behaviour - however I will clarify that I _know_ this is playful on his part as he doesn't go for my face or express aggression/become viscious with his biting. If you feel your pup is showing genuine aggressive behaviour perhaps this could be something else entirely.

I'm just wondering if he's had his vaccs and had any socializing yet as this could also contribute to his sudden behaviour change.


----------



## luchar (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response.

He is a small crossbreed, his mum was a crossbreed and dad a chihuahua, he has had his jabs and I'm taking him to start a puppy class tomorrow.

I know my son is gentle with him but maybe I have done something to scare him, he is quite a timid little thing, scared to go out in the wind today!

I don't know if its that severe as he is a tiny little thing but I can definately notice the new aggression. He was on my husbands lap earlier and I went to stroke him and he really growled and tried to bite me.

I'm taking him for a check at the vets tomorrow so will see what they say, our old vet said he should be put in his crate if he's naughty but he'd be in there all day haha.


----------



## Starfish (Jul 26, 2011)

luchar said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> He is a small crossbreed, his mum was a crossbreed and dad a chihuahua, he has had his jabs and I'm taking him to start a puppy class tomorrow.
> 
> ...


It's still early days and a lot to take in for pups when they go to their new homes, if he's a tiny little thing I'm sure the world is even bigger and scarier to him than most pups. I'm not an expert by no means but if it was me, I suppose I'd try and make sure he was just kept aware of everyone so he doesn't get surprised by someone approaching him or anything, if your going to stroke him, speak to him first in a nice gentle tone and slowly reach out to him, let him have a sniff and be ware of your intentions and perhaps that will help. I'm sure the vet will be able to have a check and make sure theres nothing untoward, and the puppy classes will definately help I would imagine, giving his confidence a bit of a boost so he's more relaxed.

I know options can be limited sometimes but try not to put him in the crate every time he's bad, otherwise it may cause problems for crate training as he will associate his crate with 'bad' things. Keep it positive and be gentle and persistant with him, hopefully its just part of him settling in  Good luck x


----------



## Wagtime (Mar 21, 2011)

Sounds like normal puppy behaviour to me. Starting the training classes will really help and you will start to build a positive fun relationship with him through the exercises. I'm a bit surprised at your vet's suggestion about putting him in the crate if he's naughty! DON'T use the crate as a punishment!!!! Using it as a time out area is okay but not with the door locked and never done when you are cross with the pup!

Finally, when he's on your husband's lap and you reach over to stroke him, if he goes to nip or shows any sign of aggression, get your husband to back YOU up by putting him on the floor or off his lap. That way he'll learn that any negative behaviour gets him nowhere.

Good luck with the classes!
Sara.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the site. 

I can think of any number of library books that have chapters on socialising a new puppy to a family that are in awe of the new pup and express that by thrusting big human hands normally toward the dog's head. Lay on the floor to see what that looks like the receiving end. 

Some puppy level play and family socialisation is IMHO needed, some swap games were toy A is swapped with more exciting toy B and then focus on toy A again - swap for B etc. the dog learns that there is more fun is exchanging a toy as if he plays with a toy he wants to totally own - he plays alone. (You turn your back.)

A pup that snaps at an older dog will get growled at, if the pup fails to learn that lesson the older dog will give a corrective snap. Men have deeper voices than ladies and kids. My 11 year old niece can do a great deep chested voice and the dogs obey her commands, she is also the one that feeds them BARF by hand. (BTW the dogs are big things) 

"playful puppy biting" ?
Oppps ! that's naughty. Mouths are for eating, fetching my slippers and biting burglars. When he bites yelp! like a litter mate would or be that corrective older dog.

We have a small (5Kg) dog too - she has been snappy when visiting kids play teasing type games. When either my wife or I see this we suggest they stop teasing or we bring the big dogs in to "play" with them. Gentler or slower games (further to run to recover the toy) tones down the excitement in the dog.


----------

